# New turner-Need sources



## Ken Martin (Apr 8, 2016)

Well, I've done it now ... I went and bought me a lathe!

I bought a cheap set of chisels to get started, but I know there are much better quality tools out there. My question is where do I find them and what are the better quality brands to buy?

All help will be appreciated!


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 8, 2016)

@woodtickgreg makes carbide tools all the turners on here rave about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Woodtick greg has hand made tools.
TimR has some too...
Check this area here for some good quality tools.
http://woodbarter.com/forums/woodworking-related-items-for-sale-trade-or-wtb.32/


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm a fan of Doug Thompson tools, and D-way makes nice tools as well. I like Alan Lacer skew chisels. Sorby tools are generally well regarded as are most of the tools using Sheffield steel. You'll likely get a lot of different answers since we all have tools that we've learned to love.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 8, 2016)

Might be easier to ask what tools to stay away from, then!

Thanks. That's the kind of stuff I knew I'd find here!


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 9, 2016)

Last weekend at Totally Turning, I sat in on a few sessions with Stuart Batty. Naturally he used his own brand of tools. One thing I like the look of -- his tools twist-lock into the handle, so it's a tool-free (and quick) operation to move the handle onto a different tool.

I haven't used any of his tools though -- my own collection includes a half-dozen Thompson Lathe Tools (excellent!), one P&N Tools gouge, one Robert Sorby fluted thin parting tool, several Benjamin's Best gouges and scrapers (PennState Industries) and a pile of Craftsman tools that I snagged on eBay. I think my next "investment" will be a quality skew.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> Might be easier to ask what tools to stay away from, then!
> 
> Thanks. That's the kind of stuff I knew I'd find here!



Stay away from the finger grip chisel. I just bought one. I'm sure it takes time to get used to it, but I cant afford ruining my wood in the learing curve....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 9, 2016)

Great question, will get lots of attention.
Unless you're ok with spending a lot of $$ in the learning process--- I'd suggest theBenjamins Best (PSI) or equivalents from other suppliers. If you like Woodcraft, their Crown brand isn't bad. Then once you get to know the tools, make the jump to the higher $ tools.
I started with carbides, still use them but have been concentrating on "regular" chisels.
Just an opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 10, 2016)

I forgot to mention: I don't think that sets of 6 or 8 tools are worthwhile. There's a very high likelihood that the set will contain at least one tool you're never going to use, and won't contain at least one tool you're going to wish you'd bought.

You don't say which set you already bought (or what tools it contains) but I applaud you for looking into the better quality options for your next purchases.

(For example -- many sets do not include a bowl gouge, which I think can tempt people to use an unsafe tool to do bowl work.)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 11, 2016)

Don't remember the brand, but I got the set at Harbor Freight. (Like I said, just to have something to ruin a few pieces of trash wood with while learning how to control the tools).

this is the set -- by whatever brand:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/Raw%20Materials/07F3B2B5-CBE9-4F76-B77A-2D0F3E47B871.png


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Same set I bought; decent tools. Made in China, pretty decent reviews, reasonably priced.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 11, 2016)

They look the same as the Benjamin's Best tools (from PennState Industries), same handle shape. I'm not sure if they tell you which tool is called what, so here's my guess at what each one is ... it's possible that the one I labelled "spindle gouge" is actually a bowl gouge, but without seeing the cross-section where the flute is ground, it's hard to say.


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep! You nailed 'em! That's what they labeled them on the is cover. 

If these were hunting knives, I could tell you which company used better steel. Buck, Gerber, or Randle, for instance, use a very hard steel. They are hard to sharpen, but they'll hold that edge a long time and under use. Imperial or Old Timer, on the other hand, are easier to sharpen, but don't hold the edge under use. 

What I'm trying to find out here is who are the Gerber and Randles of the wood working tool world? Who makes tools that hold an edge under use?


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 11, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> What I'm trying to find out here is who are the Gerber and Randles of the wood working tool world? Who makes tools that hold an edge under use?



I find Doug Thompson's tools keep a good edge longer than Benjamin's Best HSS -- link to his FAQ -- page of Google results

But -- you'll still have to sharpen them, and for the final cut over a surface it's never a bad idea to refresh the cutting edge first. Quick arithmetic -- a 3" diameter spindle turning at 1,000 rpm (I turn slower than many folks, it's just because I'm too lazy to change the pulley position after I round the square blank) moves 785 feet of wood per minute through the edge of the cutting tool. That edge is not going to stay razor-sharp for long

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 11, 2016)

I knew they taught us algebrometry for a reason!

Thanks for the tips!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Horatio (Apr 12, 2016)

I was realizing the other day that spending a lot of money on turning tools while teaching yourself how to sharpen is kinda not the best idea because you're going to play with your set up, play with where you personally like your angles, etc. You're going to wear em down to the nub playing trial and error, I think.

That said, some of the best tools - or ones you get the most mileage out of, are the cheapest. I've got a round nose scraper I made from an old screwdriver and made a new handle for that I use the heck out of. My other good scraper is from my very first HF >$20 set.

I do like my Sorby scraper/gouge thing....its halfway between a roughing gouge but has a shallow profile. The Sorby's I've had are alright, I guess, but are really starting to wear down. My little fingernail gouge is almost too far gone to sharpen anymore.

A


----------

